# Gaslamp Suites, San Diego -- where's grocery store?



## Cathyb (Dec 9, 2008)

Will be staying a week in April.  Even thinking of taking the train down -- but suddenly I wondered where is the nearest grocery store if you don't have a car? Hmmmm.

Any suggestions, either way (with car or not) as to where we can buy groceries for the week?  TIA


----------



## Piper (Dec 9, 2008)

There's a RALPH'S grocery store not far from the Gaslamp Plaza. It is an easy walk.


----------



## applegirl (Dec 9, 2008)

When I use to live in Laguna Niguel, my husband and I took the train from San Juan Cap to Central Station in San Diego for a couple nights.  It was so much fun to NOT have a car!  Loved being a city kids for a few days.  That was years ago before we had the little ones.  Now I can't wait to do that with the kids in a couple years, when our youngest can walk without being carried some!

Have fun on that trip.  Sounds nice.  Soooooooo much to do in San Diego!

Janna


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 9, 2008)

applegirl: Yes, we can catch the train just blocks from our home (Coaster) but I started thinking about not being able to pack dry good groceries, etc.

Reading that a Ralph's is near was good news!  I was born in San Francisco and staying in San Diego reminds me of my childhood.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 9, 2008)

Ralph's - 101 G Street - map & phone number


Albertson's - 644 14th Street - map & phone number

7-Eleven - 525 C Street - map & phone number

Beach City Market - 3 Horton Plaza - map & phone number

Richard


----------



## David (Dec 10, 2008)

We go to Gaslamp Plaza Suites every other year, and never take a car.  (Very expensive to park.)  As others have said, Ralphs is within easy walking distance (10 minutes?).  However, Gaslamp has only a fridge and a microwave, so don't buy too much at Ralphs!

We get a bus/trolley transportation pass and travel everywhere that way.  Great fun.

Cathy, we often catch the Coaster to Carlsbad to eat at Vera Cruz!


----------



## Amy (Dec 10, 2008)

David said:


> We go to Gaslamp Plaza Suites every other year, and never take a car.  (Very expensive to park.)  As others have said, Ralphs is within easy walking distance (10 minutes?).  However, Gaslamp has only a *fridge and a microwave*, _*so don't buy too much at Ralphs*_!



And the fridge is a mini-one at that.  Plus there is no cupboard storage for food; we kept ours on the table.  I recommend you check out the interior before stopping by Ralphs.  The kitchenette setup at the Gaslamp is more suitable for reheating leftovers, making sandwiches and washing fruit.


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 10, 2008)

Richard -- wow, thank you for the list


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 10, 2008)

Good ideas.  Will the freezer in the mini-frig hold a frozen dinner like Banquet stew?


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 10, 2008)

David:  We have another newer cafe you have to try in Carlsbad -- Naked Foods. It is in the shopping area where Linda's Gifts is located and just across the street from the train.  All their food is cooked now, not frozen.  We order the two fish taco dish with black beans, yummy.

Beware of their tipping policy printed on the sales receipt though.  They automatically add 5% to the sales tax.


----------



## David (Dec 10, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> David:  We have another newer cafe you have to try in Carlsbad -- Naked Foods. It is in the shopping area where Linda's Gifts is located and just across the street from the train.  All their food is cooked now, not frozen.  We order the two fish taco dish with black beans, yummy.
> 
> Beware of their tipping policy printed on the sales receipt though.  They automatically add 5% to the sales tax.



Thanks, Cathy.  We'll be back in Carlsbad in March (Tamarack) and will try it out.


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 10, 2008)

David:  Staying at Tamarack, Dini's Restaurant onsite has a great salad -- we had some today.  It has cranberries, walnuts, etc and is delicious!  Their shrimp tacos were terrific too!

If you are here in March I assume you know the ranuculous fields should be in bloom.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Dec 11, 2008)

We own a one bedroom at Gaslamp and have mostly traded it. I really wouldn't try to cook much there. They have free breakfast (or they used to) on the roof, you're in this great area for restaurants. You could probably pick up some deli stuff for sandwiches and fruit and have dinner out.
Liz


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks Liz.  We stayed there once for a two nighter during original sales and we are hoping the breakfast on the roof is still happening.  Does anyone know that has been there recently if they still have breakfast upstairs?


----------



## David (Dec 11, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Thanks Liz.  We stayed there once for a two nighter during original sales and we are hoping the breakfast on the roof is still happening.  Does anyone know that has been there recently if they still have breakfast upstairs?



We were there in January, and they did.  Donuts, corn flakes, toast, juices, coffee, etc.  There is a good place 5 mins away for breakfast, called The Cheese Shop, http://www.cheeseshopdeli.com/


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 16, 2008)

David:  Super on the rooftop and thanks for The Cheese Shop recommendation.  Did you have any tricks for eating some dinners in the unit?


----------



## David (Dec 17, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> David:  Super on the rooftop and thanks for The Cheese Shop recommendation.  Did you have any tricks for eating some dinners in the unit?



Regret, no tricks, just leftovers.  

We like
http://www.royalthaicuisine.com/
and
http://www.royalindia.com/

There is a very poor Indian restaurant nearby - ripoff. On 4th just north or south of E st.  Merry, the person who gives the initial non-timeshare presentation, will tell you about it, and make other recommendations.  Sometimes she has transit passes left by previous visitors (like us!).

We also ate at the Field, Irish Pub, which we enjoyed.  If you go, and plan to return, ask for one of their cards which gives discounts on meals and drinks.

Hennesey's in San Diego is better than the one in Carlsbad, and serves a reasonable breakfast.

If you want fish for lunch, try
http://www.thetinfish.net/
but it is different from Vera Cruz.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Dec 17, 2008)

We did a quick meal at a great French restaurant down the street and just ordered the french onion soup with bread and it was a good meal in itself.
Liz


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 17, 2008)

Great idea Liz!  How is your health lately -- I remember you were having a multitude of problems.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks, Cathy. I am much better. Still waiting for an MRI regarding the leg weakness and falling, but it hasn't happened for almost 2 months and I'm thinking it may have just been a somatic symptom of anxiety. I felt paralyzed and unable to help my son and his dad, so my body did a physical response of the same emotion. Anyway, that's my hope.
Liz


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Dec 19, 2008)

Just spent a few days around the corner at the Wyndham Harbor Lights.
Grocery store was  a long 4-5 blocks, so don't want to go with a load of groceries. Late at night you still need to be careful walking as there are many homeless sleeping in the doorways.  We bought some coupons for the Red Pearl on restaurant.com - right now I think there is a discount for 70-80% off. We did things we have never done in all the years we lived in San Diego- took the Old Town Trolley Tour.  There is a BLues Bar down and over 1 block- Patricks II- no cover charge. Also a bar- ONYX with Latin Jazz on Tuesdays- no cover charge. Saturday night was very busy, but other nights were pretty slow.


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks Howard -- we just spent a week at Four Seasons Aviara.  Crazy huh, since we live in Carlsbad


----------

